# Does anyone know  this person from the Iron Ranch



## Boris (Sep 18, 2012)

This is a tough one, but I bought a frame from the person with his back facing out, and neglected to find out if he might have the matching fork. The handsome young man facing us is Mark (Redline).





P.S. I removed sarcastic comment, because someone might have taken it seriously.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 18, 2012)

That's Chauncy.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 18, 2012)

And Mark has no enemies.


----------



## tedly3000 (Sep 19, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> And Mark has no enemies.




It's true!  Mark sold me a great bike!  Thanks again, Mark.


----------



## Boris (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Aaron!


----------

